
The Feed Is Dying - frostmatthew
http://nymag.com/selectall/2016/04/the-feed-is-dying.html
======
drdeca
My only complaint about chronological feeds is that it doesn't have a "jump to
where I last was/left off" option, so that I can read the things in order.

On the other hand, I have much larger complaints about an opaque method of
ordering the feed.

Let the user choose what they see, and in what order (or, at the least, let
the user understand how it works).

